# Where to buy a hollow plastic t-shirt mannekin



## tcarnell (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I am in the process of building an e-commerce site selling merchandise for a local band, and I'm looking to buy headless/armless male and female t-shirt mannequins to photograph the range of t-shirts on.

I'm not sure what the correct description is for these items, but when the t-shirt is placed on it the neck opening of the t-shirt is fully visible, so I'm guessing the mannequin is made of clear plastic of some type.

Can anyone tell me the correct description for these display items and/or point me in the direction of somewhere I could buy some.

Many thanks in advance for any help.

Tony.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

try storesupply.com

I have something similar in my retail store.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Have you tried ebay? This might help: mannequin torso, great deals on Business Industrial, Collectibles on eBay!


----------



## tcarnell (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy a hollow plastic t-shirt mannequin*

Thanks for your replies.

I have looked on the sites you mention, but I'm still drawing a blank (sorry to say that I'm looking to purchase the mannequins in the UK).

As an example of what I'm looking to achieve, here's a few images:



























Is there any kind of mannequin or former that can produce these kind of photos?

If not, does anyone know how to go about creating something similar?

Tony.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Tony, have you considered using a blank t-shirt as a mockup? Once you have a blank mockup image, you simply photoshop your design onto the shirt, change the color, and voila! Here's a good place to find mockups - Emptees - Resources


----------



## mrs maggot (Apr 14, 2009)

in the uk magic touch do a torso, which is inflatable. you are looking for a torso - any shop fitting company should be able to help. or pop onto the uk part of this site, forum navigation, t shirt selling, region specific, united kingdom, 

try here Hanging Forms from Shopfittings (Manchester) Limited

yes they are half forms they just dont look it


----------



## tcarnell (Dec 26, 2009)

lburton3 said:


> Tony, have you considered using a blank t-shirt as a mockup? Once you have a blank mockup image, you simply photoshop your design onto the shirt, change the color, and voila! Here's a good place to find mockups - Emptees - Resources


Thanks for the advice Loren. It's certainly worth considering, but since the t-shirts are already produced and ready to sell, it does seem a bit like reinventing the wheel! 

Tony.


----------



## tcarnell (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy a hollow plastic t-shirt mannequin*



mrs maggot said:


> in the uk magic touch do a torso, which is inflatable. you are looking for a torso - any shop fitting company should be able to help. or pop onto the uk part of this site, forum navigation, t shirt selling, region specific, united kingdom,
> 
> try here Hanging Forms from Shopfittings (Manchester) Limited
> 
> yes they are half forms they just dont look it


Thanks for your help. I'll take a look at the site you recommend and I'll also pop into the UK specific area of this forum.

Tony.


----------



## adam.smsg (Oct 22, 2009)

Use your own body. People will think youre "keepin it real"


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Where to buy a hollow plastic t-shirt mannequin*



tcarnell said:


> If not, does anyone know how to go about creating something similar?


That kind of "invisible man" look is most likely done with photoshop. You take a studio shot of your T on a mannequin or model and then remove them from the image along with the background. You then take another shot of the collar and mask it in on another layer.

It's much easier to do than it looks or may seem at first.


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Check E-bay.....we bought ours from a vendor on there. Very professional and well built.

If I can dig up the vendor's name....I post it.

Jae


----------

